# από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων ή από αρχαιοτάτους χρόνους;



## elpimeta (Dec 22, 2011)

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, η ερώτησή μου είναι ποιο είναι το σωστό: από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων ή από αρχαιοτάτους χρόνους; τείνω προς το δεύτερο, εσείς;
ευχαριστώ


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2011)

Καλώς όρισες, elpimeta!

Να δούμε τι λέει το Διαδίκτυο: 
Από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων 1.000.000 αποτελέσματα
Από αρχαιοτάτους χρόνους 19.800 αποτελέσματα

Νομίζω ότι για να είναι σωστό το δεύτερο, λείπει ένα άρθρο, δηλαδή: "Από τους αρχαιότατους χρόνους". Ας περιμένουμε όμως και τους ειδικούς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες, elpimeta.

Η πρώτη έκφραση, με τη γενική, είναι απολίθωμα, δηλαδή μια από τις λόγιες εκφράσεις που διατηρούμε, έστω κι αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε πια το _από_ με γενική πτώση για να δείξουμε χρόνο. Δεν λέμε, δηλαδή, «από του μεσαίωνος / του μεσαίωνα». Λέμε όμως (και αντιγράφω από το ΛΚΝ): _από μιας αρχής | από μακρού | από κτίσεως κόσμου / Pώμης | από καταβολής κόσμου | από γεννησιμιού του_ κ.λπ.

Αυτό το (απόλυτα σωστό) _από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων_ το έχουν κάνει τώρα:
από τους αρχαιότατους χρόνους
από τα πανάρχαια χρόνια
από τα αρχαιότατα χρόνια


----------



## elpimeta (Dec 22, 2011)

*απο αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων λοιπόν*

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση! το φόρουμ αυτό είναι πλέον πολύτιμο εργαλείο στη δουλειά μας, καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## Themis (Dec 22, 2011)

Προσοχή σε μια λεπτομέρεια. Το "από αρχαιοτάτους χρόνους" του τίτλου, _με τον τόνο στο "τα"_, δεν συζητιέται καν. Αν φύγουμε από την παγιωμένη έκφραση, αποκλείεται ο καθαρευουσιάνικος τονισμός.


----------

